# Is this really how summer has to start?



## TAH (Jun 16, 2016)

It is 4 days till summer and look how it is outside


----------



## TAH (Jun 16, 2016)

TAH said:


> It is 4 days till summer and look how it is outsideView attachment 18945 View attachment 18946 View attachment 18947 View attachment 18948 View attachment 18949 View attachment 18950 View attachment 18951


And it was hailing and thundering lighting.


----------



## TAH (Jun 16, 2016)

Minutes after posting this look at the after looks

 

 

 .


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 16, 2016)

It's raining hard at our place too!!


----------



## TAH (Jun 16, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> It's raining hard at our place too!!


Yep. Even tho we are across the usa it is the same here and over in WV.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2016)

We had a WHOLE WEEK of sunshine!  Thank goodness  we got rain 2 days in a row to break that terrible week-long drought!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 16, 2016)

It is crazy hot here. Also wildfires in the area, nervous that summer camp won't happen


----------



## babsbag (Jun 16, 2016)

It's gorgeous here right now. Got 1.25" of rain yesterday and it doesn't rain in June in CA. I think the high today was about 70° with a little rain. Next week back up to 104° Now that's the June I know.


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 17, 2016)

Here's a cool sight I found.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true
We had some really hard spurts but after dark it settled down.
Rained lots this morning though!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 17, 2016)

babsbag said:


> the high today was about 70° with a little rain


That does it - I'm moving west, lol.
Our high yesterday was 97... with a heat index of 108.


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

My faviorite time or the day sunsets.


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

The pasture up ahead is for cows.


----------



## cjc (Jun 17, 2016)

Although we may not like to play in the rain the grass sure likes to grow in it! We love the rain over here! We have had a ton of it and the grass is waist high, we can barely see the cows in the grass its so high


----------

